# FRIDAY Or Saturday fun



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sorry..with yesterday off I kept thinking it was Monday.
How about show us your dreamy or devilish eyes.
This way all the angelic and not so angelic can join in. I know Molly was working hard on this. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I will look forward to willows gorgeous pissed eyes and that sideways glance she does so well!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

How come I can say pissed on here but not S...E....X??? Without separating the letters??? X


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami's "I love you eyes"







Can't decide if I love Carley's NOSE or eyes more in this one


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh Sami your eyes are dreamy. And I want to kiss her nose.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This is Jake's one eye dreamy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love tat doña! A winking jake xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I plant so many kisses on their noses . . you wouldn't believe it . .


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Dreamy... Jake doesn't do devil

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nanci said:


> Sami's "I love you eyes"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sami definitely has the dream eyes!
I love Carleys feet!! D


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Dreamy... Jake doesn't do devil
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OMG . . Jake . . that is so precious!!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow does dreamy and pissy with equal skill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> This is Jake's one eye dreamy.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww Jake he looked more like winky eye


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

*How is this for a smile*

While do a photo shoot of Bella yesterday of about 30 photos I captured this one. Looks like she is smiling and at the same time sick of those camera flashes. lol Too much poparatzi


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly with dreamy eyes and then crazy eyes and the last on is super crazy eyes


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Love those super crazy Molly eyes!

Unless you move her hair and look, I swear you'd never know Bette doesn't have her eyes. She *looks* at me all the time.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love Molly!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww sweet little Bette she looks adorable! I know what you mean it's like she does have eyes! She is one special poo I love her


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Willow does dreamy and pissy with equal skill
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Willow is a great romantic looking poo but they she can look very bitchy Love the one where she is wet and she looks super pissed off too funny! She is a great poser!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Bette always looks like a little doll baby!!!Can't wait to meet and snuggle her.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I think Bette and Jake are similar, I always imagine her eyes must have looked like his. Can't wait til we all get together--Molly, Lady, Bette, Willow, Jake, and...Osgood (decision made?)!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Suze...Bette sees you just fine...she sees you with her whole heart!

I love all of these pictures so much! Molly's crazy eye made me LOL

So did willows wet and angry pic!

All of these gorgeous poos. 

Sami and Carley look so pretty and so well groomed! Such good posers for the camera too!

Ah all so lovely.

And I can't wait for our spring summer meet up!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I think this is Beemer.








And I know this is Beemer 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

And then Lexi









And my favorite of hers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

My contribution x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Another of Poppy


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poppy always looks sweet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ooh!! You are all gorgeous! Can't single anyone out! Everyone is gorgeous! 




























Poor Nina can't see much at the minute!! Fringe trim due next week



















Then she can look like this again.. (Also, her little nose is still black here)


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

For dreamy the third one of Lola is spot on!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lola and Nina do everything better.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Can't resist these Nina ones...


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ruth little Nina is so cute I love her little smile


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She always looks happy Renee!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pictures - Bette just steals my heart 
My lot can't do dreamy - only sleepy.
Actually Dot doesn't do eyes - just eyebrows!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Lovely pictures - Bette just steals my heart
> My lot can't do dreamy - only sleepy.
> Actually Dot doesn't do eyes - just eyebrows!


Look at beautiful Inzi! What a lady!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love Inzi with her crossed paws so cute


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Inzi always crosses her paws when she settles. When I used to do obedience competitions with her I knew her down stay would be a dead cert if she crossed her paws, if she didn't .... well she is a collie, she finds begin still very, very difficult


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Makes her look so dainty


----------

